#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Zelfbouw ASL beacon light

## FiëstaLj

Wie heeft er toevallig een schema liggen voor een ASL beacon light.

Kastje met een lamp erop dat je tussen je asl lijn knoopt en gaat knipperen als je op CALL drukt.

Google heeft zo snel geen oplossing.. Iemand hier ?

----------


## eddy56

Hier ben ik ook al een tijdje naar op zoek. 

Dus reageer, dan worden er meer mensen blij!

Greetz Eddy

----------


## Barthez

Ik weet dat er bij ons op de zaak ergens zo'n schema rondslingert, ik zal morgen eens kijken of dat nog terug te vinden is..

----------


## esound

is er niemand die dit schema heeft

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

Kijk anders eens tussen de schema's van R. Cowley:
http://www.rcrowley.com/ComClone/Schematic.htm

Als je hier alleen het rechterbovengedeelte van bouwt, kun je volgens mij wel een lampje aansturen.

Groeten,
Sjoerd

----------


## marten77

> Kijk anders eens tussen de schema's van R. Cowley:
> http://www.rcrowley.com/ComClone/Schematic.htm



Om het wat overzichterlijker te maken:


(Ik heb dit zelf nog niet geprobeerd, aangezien ik het niet nodig heb !!!)Greetz,
Marten77

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

> Om het wat overzichterlijker te maken:



Bedankt voor het painten, twee dingen nog: ten eerste zit er nu een heel eng draadje van de voedingslijn naar de intercombus, die heb ik weggegumd.Ten tweede kun je het call-circuit weglaten, het gaat alleen om een beacon toch?

Je houdt dan (rechts) alleen nog maar R3, R4, R5, R29, C3, Q2 en CN3 over. R31 voegt ook niet heel veel toe, dus dat mag ook weg. Totaalplaatje wordt dan:


Met een minder exotische transistor zou het ook wel moeten werken, even proberen maar.

Groeten,
Sjoerd

----------


## marten77

haha, idd vergeten om die weg te halen  :EEK!:  

Maar weet jij zeker dat het zal functioneren, zonder het CAll-CIRCUIT ?
Of is dit enkelt maar een zending naar de hoofdpost, om er voor te zorgen dat er een hoge DC spanning ontstaat ?

Dit is de uitleg vanuit deze link: (alles staat hier beschreven)
http://www.rcrowley.com/ComClone/CircuitDesc.htm




> *Signal Lamp
> When a high DC voltage is detected on the intercom bus 
> (i.e. when one of the people on the bus pushes their "call" button), 
> the voltage raises to a significant fraction of the power supply voltage (depending on how many circuits are on the bus, and the resistance/loss of the wiring). 
> In any case this is more than enough voltage to cause base current to flow into Q2. 
> This causes Q2 to turn on and allow VCC to flow though the signal lamp LP1. R4 and C2 form a filter to keep the signal lamp from activating on brief noise spikes on the intercom bus.
> *



(ik heb totaal geen benul van fijne electronica !!)
Oftewel, ik heb geen idee van wat elk onderdeel nou precies doet !!! :Confused:  
Maar goed, leren is altijd leuk/goed  :Big Grin:  

Greetz,
Marten

----------


## SPS

Let even op! Het is geen gewone transistor, maar een darlington.
Eigenschappen: Hoge ingangsweerstand, en hoge versterkingsfactor gecombinerd met een behoorlijk vermogen.
Kun je dus niet zomaar vervangen door een NPN torretje.

Paul

----------


## FiëstaLj

Heren alvast bedankt voor het meedenken, heb zelf nog geen tijd gehad om iets te bouwen of te testen, maar vanaf volgende week meer vrije tijd!

----------


## esound

Hoi 

Heb effe de maker van het schema gemail met daarin de vraag of je het call circuit nodig bent en of het schema goed was. Dit was zijn antwoord:

 [FONT=Arial]You  are correct. You need only the "Signal Circut" part to[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial]detect  the call signal and switch on the light.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial]Note  that if you want something larger than a small incandescent[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial]lamp  or LED, you may prefer to power the indicator from a local[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial]power  supply rather than from the 28V on the intercom bus.   The[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial]same  circuit will work, but with a local supply to eliminate the  need[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial]for  D1, R6, and C1.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial]Or you  could use an optical coupler or a solid-state relay rather [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial]than  the lamp or LED to switch on nearly anything.[/FONT]




succes

----------

